# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Máy hàn Laser Fiber

## May Laser CNC

MÁY HÀN LASER 1000W
Độ dày vật liệu hàn: 0,5mm - 5mm
Tuổi thọ nguồn Laser 200.000 giờ
Vật lệu hàn: tất cả các kim loại: nhôm, đồng, inox, thép, hợp kim, sắt,....

Liên hệ: 0907757687 - 0906807687
Công ty Máy Công Cụ Hơp Phát

----------

